# hgh cycle?



## deeconfrost

i just copied this from a link as a starter/.....Human Growth Hormone (HGH) Dose:Month 1: HGH 2 IU one injection every other day

Months 2-4: HGH 3 IU one injection five days a week

Months 5-6: HGH 4 IU one injection five days a week

anyone agree with this? cost effectiv is a wee bit of issue.but can i just use for say 3 mths??? hoping to gain some lbm.


----------



## BIG BUCK

3 month won't do much at all, 5ius every day for 6 months and if the hgh is good you might cut up a bit, it's no wonder drug.................... 250 of test a week would reap way better results, and cost nothing!


----------



## deeconfrost

yes tis true,just seen another thread where guys state they seen no effects!! weird! but test will.


----------



## BIG BUCK

yeah, ive just done 5 months at 3ius ed and seen nothing to shout about, 3 weeks on test shows more!


----------



## deeconfrost

did you gain well from test then?


----------



## 3752

to say you see no effects at all from using GH within 5-6 months is wrong....the only way you see no effects from GH even at 4iu per day is if your GH is fake....

the protocol above in my opinion will not give much back certainly no LBM gain......studies have shown EOD use is better than ED use for muscle gain but other factors have to be consist ant......GH does work and works well but the problem is peoples expectations.....you will gain more weight with D/bol but the muscle you do gain is permanent........do not use GH on its own if you want muscle mass as you will be disappointed


----------



## BIG BUCK

Pscarb said:


> to say you see no effects at all from using GH within 5-6 months is wrong....the only way you see no effects from GH even at 4iu per day is if your GH is fake....
> 
> the protocol above in my opinion will not give much back certainly no LBM gain......studies have shown EOD use is better than ED use for muscle gain but other factors have to be consist ant......GH does work and works well but the problem is peoples expectations.....you will gain more weight with D/bol but the muscle you do gain is permanent........do not use GH on its own if you want muscle mass as you will be disappointed


Maybe i would be 3 kilos fatter without the growth? who knows, it's so minimal it's hard to tell, it's a lot of money to spend for little results and for most of us we're never 100% sure the gear is legit!?


----------



## BIG BUCK

deeconfrost said:


> did you gain well from test then?


yeh, 2 stone in 10 weeks, and kept 90% of it. although that wasn't the nicest 10 weeks of my life!

After trying most things i'm a big fan of a very low dose of test, keeping the sides low. 300 ew


----------



## deeconfrost

cheers 4 the responses fellas


----------



## deeconfrost

BIG BUCK said:


> yeh, 2 stone in 10 weeks, and kept 90% of it. although that wasn't the nicest 10 weeks of my life!
> 
> After trying most things i'm a big fan of a very low dose of test, keeping the sides low. 300 ew


im thinking of a low dose too,most guys say to do 500mg?


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> to say you see no effects at all from using GH within 5-6 months is wrong....the only way you see no effects from GH even at 4iu per day is if your GH is fake....
> 
> the protocol above in my opinion will not give much back certainly no LBM gain......studies have shown EOD use is better than ED use for muscle gain but other factors have to be consist ant......GH does work and works well but the problem is peoples expectations.....you will gain more weight with D/bol but the muscle you do gain is permanent........do not use GH on its own if you want muscle mass as you will be disappointed


I think Paul has something here.

I think the reason why results stall with every day use is antibodies trying to sabotage our bodies to try and stay in homeostasis.

With the EOD protocol the antibodies don't switch on due to it not being present every day.

I used 2iu of humatrope for months and I actually lost 4" on my waist and only 4 pounds in weight, so something did happen.

Also, another thing to consider, young men produce far more than older guys. I dont have my graph in front of me but it is huge the diffence a young person makes over an older person.

With that said, the older guys would see more benefits than a younger guy, all things considering.

One other thing GH does is inhibit myostatin (transforming growth factors beta (TGF- B) ), and this is the stuff that stops/limits growth (muscle).

There are myostatin inhibiting drugs like Follistatin, but they are expensive and due to the fact GH is so cheap, id suspect this is the reason behind the hyperplasia effects of GH, and its inhibiting effects of myostatin.


----------



## deeconfrost

damn hackskii! thats a good knowledge you have there.im baffled tbh.however.maybe just switch to 300mg of test p.week. :001_tt2:


----------



## BIG BUCK

deeconfrost said:


> im thinking of a low dose too,most guys say to do 500mg?


if its your first cycle you might not even need that, especially if its prop. If you're prone to acne or depression/lethargy i'd keep the dose low, 100 eod of prop for 8 weeks?


----------



## deeconfrost

lets see,with regard to acne.i had a few spots in teens years,nothing bad like scarring etc.so i guess i can put up with extra spots here and there..was thinking of test e mate.but as you say a lower dosage,is still more than what the natural body makes x2 more and then some


----------



## BIG BUCK

deeconfrost said:


> lets see,with regard to acne.i had a few spots in teens years,nothing bad like scarring etc.so i guess i can put up with extra spots here and there..was thinking of test e mate.but as you say a lower dosage,is still more than what the natural body makes x2 more and then some


way more than x2!! i do believe in low doses, 300-400 ew of test e will do fine, if rest , diet and training are perfect , you should keep 5-8 kilos of pure muscle.


----------



## bromin

HGH is something you would take in low doses as it leans you out a little and makes your skin tighter and helps boost your immune system. It is not for muscle growth unless you blast at high doses. It is also something you take long term (for health benefits) and is not like test where you come off and on. your body also won't "shutdown" your natural production of growth hormone by taking it like test will.


----------

